# Stapling Face Insulation Batts



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have done it both ways for several reasons and it should not be a problem.To install properly the tab on the batt facing should be stapled to the face of the studs
If the drywaller whine ,remind them of who is signing the check or find someone else.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I like covering my kneewalls with rigid foam preferably if you can. Helps uncouple the framing from the equation and seals them up against air leaks.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Some insulation manufacturers allow either or... with inset stapling; you get convective loops and easily moisture/mold at the top plates in a heating climate; https://www.aceee.org/files/proceedings/2008/data/papers/1_8.pdf

Its the gaps/rounded corner that are the downfall- plus convective looping around----inside low density batts; Fig. 3a, 3b; https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...pCFvoJlgzLf5dFA&bvm=bv.83134100,d.cGU&cad=rja

Where are you located for the Energy inspection?

Gary


----------



## kxweil38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you all very much for the replies. I am located in Detroit, MI. 

For inset stapled batts, is it a problem if the flanges stick out past the front edge of the wall studs?

Thanks again!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

There is no way to staple (inset) with the flanges left flopping, nor would I. You would not get full contact of the paper in corners next to drywall. The top paper would not support it either, only the side flanges are doubled over while making it. 

Pages 45-48 and e*sp. 48*; http://www.buildingscienceconsulting.com/presentations/documents/2010-03-10_When_R-Value_Doesn%20t_Measure_Up.pdf

Gary
PS. medium density (R-13, and high density R-15) may self-support, depends on the manufacturer


----------

